# quick question about yellow cum



## Galaxy (Dec 16, 2013)

Serious question here and I'll keep it short(no pun intended)

If I have yellow cum from DNP and I decide to spooge in my woman, does the DNP in my cum affect her at all?

Stupid question I know but I like to skeet inside my woman and if my DNP dick is gonna make her all sweaty and yellow with cataracts then I might have to wear a bag on my other head.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 16, 2013)

if u blow a load on her tits the yellow cum may burn her tits off...if u blown it in her then her organs may melt.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 16, 2013)

Hahahahhaa u freak.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 16, 2013)

Yaya said:


> if u blow a load on her tits the yellow cum may burn her tits off...if u blown it in her then her organs may melt.



Your cum will be like battery acid. Keep it contained for goodness sake!  Oh on a different note....if she swallows your cum she will get pregnant.


----------



## Jada (Dec 16, 2013)

Lmfao s4! !!!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2013)

Shame on you guys, didn't even ask him to taste it!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 16, 2013)

Don't eat the yellow cum...or is that snow? maybe both...

Eat some asparagus and blow a yellow nasty load all over her face....if she comes back, it's love!


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 16, 2013)

Yellow!! How the **** do you explain that to a girl. Never doing dnp smh.


----------



## Azog (Dec 16, 2013)

Children conceived of Yellow DNP cum have been shown to maintain a higher core body temperature for their entire lives.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 16, 2013)

some guy once told me... yellow cum was a sign ofa std.

....start worrying.


----------



## Galaxy (Dec 17, 2013)

well shit. I dunno what else to say lol


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 17, 2013)

You didn't think about that before you started?


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh yea, yellow cum. I remember that from my last DNP cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 23, 2013)

only thing i liked about dnp was the yellow cum


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 23, 2013)

One of the best moments of my life... She looks down and sees it and screams OMG WTF IS THAT????? I was on 750. It was neon glowing.  Barely got thru the sex in the first place cause I couldn't breath.


----------

